# Survey - Newcomer experience and contributor behavior in FreeBSD and other projects



## kevouze (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a Ph.D. candidate in the School of Information Management at Victoria University of Wellington, and my research topic is about the influence of newcomer experience on contributor behaviour and performance in Free/Open Source Software communities. 

If you have joined the FreeBSD or the PC-BSD community within the last 3 years, I would like to invite you to complete an online survey. I am interested in hearing from people who are either technical or non-technical contributors, and who have had either positive or negative newcomer experiences.

The survey is available HERE.

I expect the survey to take around 20 minutes of your time.

Dru Lavigne is supporting the project (see Post1 and Post2).

This survey is anonymous, and no information that would identify you is being collected. The collected data will be released under a 'share-alike' Open Data Commons Open Database License (ODbL). 

If you know members of the FreeBSD or PC-BSD community who you think would be interested in completing it, please do not hesitate to let them know about this research.

I will post news about my progress with this research, and the results on my blog: http://kevincarillo.org.

Kevin Carillo
School of Information Management
Victoria University of Wellington
PO Box 600, Wellington NEW ZEALAND
(04) 463 5233 ext. 8679 | Room RH401
kevin.carillo@sim.vuw.ac.nz
http://kevincarillo.org


----------

